# Hashi's -and- cancer?



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi. I have an appointment to see my new endo in a few weeks and am thinking of calling his office Monday to see if they want me to get another ultrasound first. (I had posted in the labs board that I've had two: April of last year, and last November...so this would be a year compare with last year and also a 6 mo compare with new nodules found in Nov).

I'm wondering....has anyone here had both hashi's AND cancer?

I ask because I am relatively newly diagnosed with hashi's (long story why it took so long) and so my thyroid has lots of nodules and the echo-whatever structure, etc. -however- some, under 1 cm (but not way under) nodules were pointed out in the ultrasound and had every charistic one reads about online for "suspicious nodules". Besides dr google, I asked another dr, to read the report even though it is not his speciality just to tell me if I'm "over reacting" and he said that he found some of it to be very worrisome and would 'demand a biopsy'.

OK... so 2.5 questions I guess...
1. Does it sound reasonable or demanding-patient to ask the office if I should get an ultrasound first (this is an endo in private practice -not a medical group)
2. The cancer question. Just wondering if it happens..

2a and if so, were your suspicious ultrasounds (if you had them) "dismissed" by your endo -mine were (even though on the first u/s report, the radiologist even recommended a "FNB"), which is why I am now seeing a new endo.

Thanks everyone.

//I hope it's ok that I posted here even though I do not have (I hope!) thyroid cancer. If this is not ok, please feel free to remove/move my post and let me know. I'm still new and learning the ropes here.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I had/have both. I didn't know I had Hashi's until after surgery when we got the path report, but in retrospect, it makes sense.

No, I don't think you are being demanding. Hashi's makes you more likely to have cancer.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, I had both too. If a scan suggests a FNB, I want a FNB. Very reasonable.


----------



## kidsabc (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have Hashi's, but my suspicious 8mm nodule was dismissed due to the size (ended up being 10mm/1cm in real life pathology anyway). If it's less than 1 cm they give you the "too small to biopsy, lets wait 6 mths" talk... I demanded to try a FNA and it was cancer.


----------



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks so much for your replies. I'm actually not sure if mine are under 1 cm or not. I'm terrible at math -lol, so have to remember how to do the calculation on how big a "nodule" or "lesion" (both terms were used in my report) are based on the measurements. --for example one of them measures 1.2x0.5x0.5cm <-so I do not know how big that is when you do the calculation to see what the shape would look like. I realize that I should know this but I spent my career in a completely different field.

What bothers me is that:
-they are all hyberechoic
-some are solid
-one is mixed cystic
-one is described as "a third lesion in the midpole is calcified"
-and, of course, the new nodules also hyper echoic

The old endo was not concerned because she said that they did not grow, however the report says they "appear stable" and are not "significantly changed".

Also, one of the new ones is .4x.3.x.5cm and the "lesion" is .4x.3 and these are not the only new ones. This seems like a lot of growth for new nodules in 6 months from nothing.

Am I over worrying this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Katee1 said:


> Thanks so much for your replies. I'm actually not sure if mine are under 1 cm or not. I'm terrible at math -lol, so have to remember how to do the calculation on how big a "nodule" or "lesion" (both terms were used in my report) are based on the measurements. --for example one of them measures 1.2x0.5x0.5cm <-so I do not know how big that is when you do the calculation to see what the shape would look like. I realize that I should know this but I spent my career in a completely different field.
> 
> What bothers me is that:
> -they are all hyberechoic
> ...


This is not a good report; please make arrangements to see an ENT. I am very worried and you have every reason to be as well.

How long ago was this ultra-sound?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you are over worrying. Generally, the minimal standards for biopsy are that at least one of those measurements are over 1cm...so it looks like you've met that criteria.


----------



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Andros,

Hi. I just saw your message. I've been down with the chest cold (flu?) from heck and haven't been online except to reply to a message here and there for about a week. My next dr appointment is not until three more weeks so I've kind of put it on the back burner until I get over my cold. I agree though.... gets my goat that they're not taking it more seriously. Maybe because, unlike things with the breast, etc. nothing moves quickly? I mean, it's annoying to me personally, but physically, if I didn't 'know' they (the nodules) were there and I went 6 months from now, would it matter much? Then again, they could just be dismissing something important because I have hashi's...ahhhhck. LOL I'll have to get on them when I feel better.


----------



## Katee1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi folks. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone here for your kind words and also that you have a great community.

I have decided not to pursue to nodule issue further as I've had some other pressing issues (I was supposed to have a breast biopsy today and just found out last night that we lost our health insurance, so had to cancel it...last week, I had a 40 min dr appt to go over labs that strongly suggested Cushings and I can't pursue that one either).

I hope that you all find good health and happiness moving forward and I am very grateful for all of the info you provided for me during my time here.

Take care.


----------

